# Bike MS: NYC 100, Oct 21, 2012



## tednugent

2012 Bike MS New York City - National MS Society

anyone doing the full monty 100?

booked a weekend stay at Pod 39 (because I will be in no shape to drive 1+ hours home afterwards)


----------



## NJBiker72

tednugent said:


> 2012 Bike MS New York City - National MS Society
> 
> anyone doing the full monty 100?
> 
> booked a weekend stay at Pod 39 (because I will be in no shape to drive 1+ hours home afterwards)


Never heard of this. Done the ms ride in south jersey the last few years but skipped this year for scheduling purposes. May have to check it out.


----------



## NJBiker72

Oh well. Wife is on a spa weekend that weekend so I have the kids. No go for me but it does sound like a nice ride. Maybe next year.


----------



## M5Manny

I'm in. It'll be my 6th year. Full Century. My team is Tuga Cycling. 
A little different route this year, no Lincoln tunnel, Holland this time. Still an awesome route. Lots of climbing. Hope to see some of you out on the road. 


Speaking of MS, saw lots of riders today doing the MS NJ during my morning route. :thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72

M5Manny said:


> I'm in. It'll be my 6th year. Full Century. My team is Tuga Cycling.
> A little different route this year, no Lincoln tunnel, Holland this time. Still an awesome route. Lots of climbing. Hope to see some of you out on the road.
> 
> 
> Speaking of MS, saw lots of riders today doing the MS NJ during my morning route. :thumbsup:


I saw a lot out too. They had a beautiful day for it.


----------



## M5Manny

NJBiker72 said:


> I saw a lot out too. They had a beautiful day for it.


Indeed


----------



## NeoteriX

I've just gotten into bicycling in the past month and am excited to try out the MS Ride here -- does anyone have a sense of how challenging the 55-mile ride will be for a novice like me? In the past month I've done rides in the 10-15 mile range and wasn't exhausted, and this past weekend I did a 30 mile ride (up and down the relatively flat Hudson River pathway).

The 55-mile ride sounds pretty exciting, but when I looked at the map, there are some pretty ambitious looking hills there. The most experience I have with hills are on the Central Park loop, so there's a big question if I'm up to snuff. 

Does anyone have thoughts on how to best gauge what I can handle? The noob thanks everyone in advance.

*Edit: Decided on the 30 mile ride. Thanks!*


----------



## M5Manny

NeoteriX said:


> I've just gotten into bicycling in the past month and am excited to try out the MS Ride here -- does anyone have a sense of how challenging the 55-mile ride will be for a novice like me? In the past month I've done rides in the 10-15 mile range and wasn't exhausted, and this past weekend I did a 30 mile ride (up and down the relatively flat Hudson River pathway).
> 
> The 55-mile ride sounds pretty exciting, but when I looked at the map, there are some pretty ambitious looking hills there. The most experience I have with hills are on the Central Park loop, so there's a big question if I'm up to snuff.
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on how to best gauge what I can handle? The noob thanks everyone in advance.


Welcome to cycling and the forums. The 55 mile is loop turns in Piermont NY, it's very scenic but indeed somewhat challenging for someone fresh in to cycling. Central park is easy compared to climbing in and out of Henry Hudson Park (Palisades park) Then the climbs in and around RT9W(Not too challenging) but the return back from Piermont has a big climb all the way back up 9W and back to Bergen county where you'll cross the GWB. 

I'd say go for it! You can always turn around at the Japanese Steak house rest stop and cut out a ton of climbing (Will also shorten the ride a lot) 

You have 3 weeks worth of training, you can also get your fitness up by training on some climbs in our area (Somerset County) Far hills, Oldwick, Whitehouse, Tewksbery all offer some challenging climbs to train on, and 3 weeks should get you somewhat acclimated if you train 3 times per week on them. 

Hop to it! No time like the present!

And good luck if you do decide to ride the MS Bike NYC.


----------



## NeoteriX

M5 -- Oops -- I must have edited my post as you were typing. I really appreciate your lengthy and thoughtful response and I'll give it some more thought! The biggest problem for me is that I'm in Manhattan so aside from biking up to Central Park and doing some loops, there's not much in the way of hill training I can do.


----------



## M5Manny

NeoteriX said:


> M5 -- Oops -- I must have edited my post as you were typing. I really appreciate your lengthy and thoughtful response and I'll give it some more thought! The biggest problem for me is that I'm in Manhattan so aside from biking up to Central Park and doing some loops, there's not much in the way of hill training I can do.


No sweat. The 30 mile loop is nice and easy and never leaves Manhattan. You'll be fine. 
Cheers!


----------



## NJBiker72

NeoteriX said:


> M5 -- Oops -- I must have edited my post as you were typing. I really appreciate your lengthy and thoughtful response and I'll give it some more thought! The biggest problem for me is that I'm in Manhattan so aside from biking up to Central Park and doing some loops, there's not much in the way of hill training I can do.


Why not ride up to 9w and get part of the actual route? I am in jersey so have no personal experience with it but know lots of people that do this.

Or take a train to jersey. Get off in summit. Ride to Peapack. Grab a bite and take the train back.


----------



## M5Manny

NJBiker72 said:


> Why not ride up to 9w and get part of the actual route? I am in jersey so have no personal experience with it but know lots of people that do this.
> 
> Or take a train to jersey. Get off in summit. Ride to Peapack. Grab a bite and take the train back.


Love it!! If I lived in Manhattan, I'd take a train ride out to our area to cycle as often as I could. Quiet, scenic, safe. I love Somerset county.


----------



## NJBiker72

M5Manny said:


> Love it!! If I lived in Manhattan, I'd take a train ride out to our area to cycle as often as I could. Quiet, scenic, safe. I love Somerset county.


We were out coming back and joking about taking the train back. It is a great area for cycling. So many great roads between Somerset, Morris and even Union County. 

Definitely gets you used to hills.


----------



## tednugent

102 mile route

Bike MS 2012 - 100 Mile Route in New York, NY | cycling Map | MapMyRide

I can count at least 6 asthma attacks in this upcoming ride


----------



## M5Manny

tednugent said:


> 102 mile route
> 
> Bike MS 2012 - 100 Mile Route in New York, NY | cycling Map | MapMyRide
> 
> I can count at least 6 asthma attacks in this upcoming ride


Thanks! Glad they finally put it out! I've ridden this century numerous times and most of those climbs are very familiar to me. Not so bad except that Cat4 climb, take your time, pick a gear, steady your output and cadence and you'll be fine. 

The biggest difference from previous years is the exit through the holland. Should be a fun ride. Hope the weather holds out. It's sort of late in October. Last year was Oct 2nd, early enough in October where weather is still good. Hope to see everyone out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## trindadi84

I'm in for the 100. First century. Did a 60 mile ride this weekend and felt good. Looking foward to it!


----------



## matfam

My wife has MS. Thanks to all who ride in these events.


----------



## M5Manny

matfam said:


> My wife has MS. Thanks to all who ride in these events.


Sorry to hear, it's my pleasure to ride for her and the many afflicted with MS.


----------



## crazyc

I'll be there again for the century ride. I am though disappointed that for the past few years the century riders do not get to do the 30 mile loop around the city anymore. I always thought that made it one of the more unique rides around. Oh well, it's still for a great cause.


----------



## ira1974

Just signed up. 1st Century. Wish me luck.


----------



## M5Manny

ira1974 said:


> Just signed up. 1st Century. Wish me luck.


All the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## tednugent

did the 55 mile one...based on how dead I was on last Sunday's hilly 50 mile ride.... yeah I wussed out from the 100

that climb at PIP...brutal

unfortunately a douche was celebrating like he won a race and nearly crashed into me at the finish

lots of rule 62 violations (wearing earbuds)


----------



## trindadi84

Finished my first century! Great day, Lotsa ppl out supporting a great cause.


----------



## M5Manny

It was indeed a great cause and a great day for a Century ride. I was surprised how many injuries there were and how many blowouts happened getting through The Holland, Hoboken and Jersey City. Nasty head wind the whole ride made it just that more difficult. All in all, great route and ride!


----------



## M5Manny

trindadi84 said:


> Finished my first century! Great day, Lotsa ppl out supporting a great cause.


Congrats! You'll never forget it! :thumbsup:


----------



## trindadi84

M5Manny said:


> It was indeed a great cause and a great day for a Century ride. I was surprised how many injuries there were and how many blowouts happened getting through The Holland, Hoboken and Jersey City. Nasty head wind the whole ride made it just that more difficult. All in all, great route and ride!


Yea as I was coming out the holland tunnel and hit those grates i heard whoosh, thankfully it wasnt me. But there were like 15 ppl on the side of the road changing flats, silly port authority coudln't cover up the grates for us!


----------



## ira1974

Intended to do the century but followed the wrong markers and ended up heading back on the 55 mile route. Probably for the best...since a spoke popped out of my rear rim on my way home.

Overall a great ride and workout for me. Blazing through the Holland Tunnel was a lot of fun. A couple of hills along Hendry Hudson Drive in Palisade Interstate Park set my thighs on fire. Only complaint was having to negotiate with Manhattan traffic along Riverside Drive.


----------



## NeoteriX

Did the 30 -- it was a beautiful and tremendously fun ride. Hopefully by a year from now I'll be looking at the 55 or 100 mile route!


----------



## trindadi84

NeoteriX said:


> Did the 30 -- it was a beautiful and tremendously fun ride. Hopefully by a year from now I'll be looking at the 55 or 100 mile route!


:thumbsup: Congrats! Was a fun time!


----------



## NeoteriX

Does anyone know when the Brightroom photos usually come out after the BikeMS?


----------



## tednugent

NeoteriX said:


> Does anyone know when the Brightroom photos usually come out after the BikeMS?


Give it about a week... they got a lot of photos to sort through and a lot of participants.

I was lucky... I got 10218....

which I viewed as 1021(7)8.... which is by birthdate ha ha ha


----------



## trindadi84

NeoteriX said:


> Does anyone know when the Brightroom photos usually come out after the BikeMS?


You can go to brightroom's website and sign up to get an email when the pictures are posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## NeoteriX

Brightroom photos are up! (I can't post links, but you can get to it from the Bike MS site)


----------

